# torch



## KingDaD37 (Oct 6, 2019)

Hello everyone,
Just looking for any recommendations on a good torch for lighting my stick burner. Tired of using the chimney starter, I always make a MESS getting them into the fire box. Thanks


----------



## siege (Oct 6, 2019)

A hand held soldering torch would work, but if you want to get serious, go to Harbor Freight and pick up a weed burner for $19.99. They always have a 20% off coupon on their web page, gets you down under $15.00.
 There's lots of other things to use it for around the house, too.


----------



## jokensmoken (Oct 6, 2019)

I just use my regular old propane torch... I just hold it in one place 3 to 4 minutes and I've got enough coals lit to let it go...45 minutes I'm nicely preheated and ready to throw on a couple chunks of wood and wait another 10 or 15 minutes for the billowing white smoke to subside and load the meat.


----------



## kelbro (Oct 6, 2019)

45-60 seconds with the Harbor Freight weed burner (without pulling the trigger) and you're in business.


----------



## eddiememphis (Oct 6, 2019)

siege said:


> ...for $19.99. They always have a 20% off coupon on their web page, gets you down under $15.00.



Idaho math :)


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 6, 2019)

I agree Harbor Freight for one I start with splits and hit them with the torch for 5 minutes or so and have a good fire going by then


----------



## smokingunny (Oct 6, 2019)

I second the HF torch. I like it because it has a valve that lets the gas flow without having to hold down a lever like the $50 model from Lowe's.


----------



## siege (Oct 6, 2019)

eddiememphis said:


> Idaho math :)


 Good catch. LOL ! Sometimes on sale @ 25% off, and always a coupon available fo 20% off.


----------



## seenred (Oct 7, 2019)

kelbro said:


> 45-60 seconds with the Harbor Freight weed burner (without pulling the trigger) and you're in business.



Agree with this 100%.  I use the HF weed torch to light both my big gravity feed smoker and my Weber kettle charcoal grill.  Works like a charm...fast and easy!

Red


----------

